# Lathe tool rack.



## Dan_F (May 10, 2009)

I'm currently engaged in a campaign to clean up and better organize my shop. Most recent project was a pair of lathe tool racks to mount on the wall, to keep my jointer tables free and clear. They are maple, one holds 10 tools, the other 12 (had to go short on one of them to fit the available space).

















Dan


----------



## mickr (May 10, 2009)

very nice work..the hard part is remembering to put the tools back in it


----------



## Daniel (May 10, 2009)

I am not any good at putting tools back int he rack while I am working. But it sure is nice for them to have a place to go when I do get around to wanting them somewhere other than in my way.
very nice.


----------



## HawksFeather (May 10, 2009)

I think you made it a little too nice.  I would hate to put a tool in it for fear of scratching it.  : )

Jerry


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2009)

I agree with Hawksfeather except for a different reason ... Seems you use a nice piece of spalted material whereas some of us would have made pen blanks out of that piece.

Nice job on the rack BTW!


----------



## ngeb528 (May 10, 2009)

I like those racks a lot.  Wish I had a set up that would accomodate that type of thing.  It'll be a shame when they get marked up from use.  

Very pretty piece of wood.

We were having a problem putting tools away for a while so when we got LOML his bigger lathe, we used heavy duty garage shelving as lathe stands and I had him drill holes to fit all the tools on the back of the shelf.

Since our lathes are at 90 degree angle from each other, it works for both of us.  I (almost) always put the one I'm using away before I grab the next one.

Tried the magnetic strip, but didn't work well the way we're set up.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 10, 2009)

Wow, got another one?


----------



## Dan_F (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 

Mick and Daniel---These will house the tools between projects, but I suspect the jointer will still be my primary tool stand while in the midst of things. I think I'll make a tray with a scalloped piece mounted to it to set on the jointer to keep tools from rolling off, so that I could move the whole thing at once if need be.

Jerry--- The wood is very hard, and was cheap to boot. I don't think they will get too beat up. 

Fred--- That gave me pause, but the color doesn't go all the way through, there is only a very small bit of color on the other side. 

Nancy--- Sounds like you have a good, space saving solution, and it probably took a lot less work!

Paul--- Yeah, but it's going up right beside this one, sorry. 

Dan


----------



## mitchm (May 11, 2009)

Dan, very nice.....your lathe tools will sure be happy


----------



## bitshird (May 11, 2009)

Dan, Nice looking tool rack, Wish I had some skill at making things like that out of wood,


----------

